# Gastronic Dr.



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey you guys! I was doing some research and found this site. http://www.powerbandits.com/index.asp?Page...rodID=165&MMP=1It looks like is something that we can try, and see if it works? Today I order one, I hope it works...I'm giving it a try! Please go and check out the site. Wishing all the best, to all of us.


----------

